# Upholstery Repair



## patbhoy (Aug 29, 2007)

I accidentally nicked the back of the front passenger seat in my Golf gti and have a small tear approx 1cm
Does anyone know of anywhere I could get this invisibly repaired, I'm based in Ayrshire so not too far away if possible.


----------



## boabym (Sep 14, 2008)

Baileys in Linwood repaired my side bolster in my mk7 gti. Can recommend them. 
Not expensive either.


----------



## st33ly (Aug 29, 2010)

Gary at trim line in Broxburn. Guy is superb at work on main dealer Rolls Royce, Ferrari and Porsche’s from grey Paul in Edinburgh.


----------

